# restoring a old boat rod (noob)



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm restoring a old boat rod with a wooden butt just for kicks. so far I've sanded and painted the rod (after removing guides).

no prior rod building experience except back when I was like 16-17 I took a ultra light rod ,stripped it down, used sewing thread and clear fingernail polish for re wrapling the guides and it actually lasted. 3+ years and caught my biggest bass (8lbs) on it.

anyways the rod has 3 guides and a tip . can I ad,d another guide and would it improve or degrade performance?

also as far as the wooden butt , its has a weird shape goes from thick to thin to thick. is there any foam grips that would fit this or any better options?


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Adding another guide will likely improve the performance of the rod, especially if there are only 3. How long is the overall length of the rod?

As for the wood grips, I would sand, stain, and then put 6 coats of a good polyurethane on them. They will last for years this way. I re-did a few for my cousin last year and they came out great. Nothing you can really put over them other than maybe some shrink tubing.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I sanded the handles and where there were groves in the handle I put the same thread that I was using on the rod. Then coated with high build rod coat. Turned out amazing


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the reply ,guys. 

the rod is about 6ft probably a bit shorter, not near it to measure, as far as the threads in the grooves I was thinking the same .


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm assuming from what I've read I need D" size thread since its a saltwater rod, what about underwrap or is that just for looks?

Also would one spool of thread work for the guides?


----------

